# Colored sand inlay??



## shortcast (Sep 27, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried colored sand as an inlay material?

Do you think it would cut or just tear out?


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Sep 27, 2011)

Have used it with CA to "bind". Nice colours to choose from, but it dulls your tools real quick.


----------



## Monty (Sep 27, 2011)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Have used it with CA to "bind". Nice colours to choose from, but it dulls your tools real quick.


Ditto. But can really look great.


----------



## Turned Around (Sep 27, 2011)

where do you get colored sand from? hobby lobby or something?


----------



## Linarestribe (Sep 27, 2011)

I recently found some a he pet stores. Look in the reptile area. lots to choose from.

Jorge


----------



## arioux (Sep 27, 2011)

Make your how, you control the color you want.  You can get really creative in your inlay work.  And you can play with the size of the sand too.  Add contrasting glitters to it (it use the one that they put in the car paint) for metallic tone.
 and glitter effect.

http://www.ehow.com/how_4501377_color-sand.html

I make a paste with thick CA glue and put in on my inlays.


----------

